# Where do you work?



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

Ok so a lot of people here must be posting from work. I certainly do as it keeps me sane and makes my day bearable.

So I got wondering, where does everyone work?

I work for a pensions company called Prudential, it ain't great and the money is poor but I can post on here so I'm happy


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

Gluing a fingerboard, and now doing some paper work above my workshop in my tiny room at home...


----------



## Daemoniac (May 7, 2009)

Im currently a "Pre-Press Printing Apprentice" for this company;

Gold Coast Printing - Quality Business Printing - Heaneys Printers

Pay sucks, but in 4 years ill be on a pretty good wage hopefully.


----------



## forelander (May 7, 2009)

I'm studying still, sucker that I am.


----------



## MFB (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 7, 2009)

A big international consultant/advisory company...
and I'm a consultant in privacy/information security/IT governance etc...


----------



## Nick (May 7, 2009)

i work in a stockbrokers which sounds a lot better/higher paid than it is


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 7, 2009)

I'm a lawyer in my State's Attourney.

It's waaaay less glamourous and underpaid than the name implies. At least I work as little as I earn, so, I have time to keep studying for exams for District Attourney (it'd be something like prosecutor in US).


----------



## Origins (May 7, 2009)

I study finnish language and I´m paid for that


----------



## heavy7-665 (May 7, 2009)

Gamestop


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (May 7, 2009)

I'm a sup at Sykes Costa Rica, which is an outsourcing company that gives customer service and/or tech support to companies like GE, Capital One, Microsoft, Sony Vaio, MetLife, etc etc, here we handle in Costa Rica 19 companies, so maybe when you are calling and it's not india, it would probably be to one of our agents  

Once when I was an agent back in my first days on the phones I gave customer Service to Glen Benton who had his Capital One CC declined because it was used in several states and too fast so it got blocked hahaha!

cheers!


----------



## hairychris (May 7, 2009)

Advertising agency, parent company is FTSE 100 listed so we're a big'un.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 7, 2009)

I work in Primark. For you American guys, it's a huge clothing store where everything costs about 50 pence. If I'm honest, I hate it. Customers fucking things up all the time and throwing things on the floor, managers overworking everyone and not paying us enough.

It's a job though, I'm still grateful to have it.


----------



## leandroab (May 7, 2009)

I'm in college...

Chemical Engineering course...

I'm making Biodiesel for a project.. and studying my ass off


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2009)

CGI - It's some French acronym. But as far as I know it translates to "IT Consultants".  

It sounds much more interesting in French. But I believe we're like the 6th largest IT consulting firm on the globe. Not too shabby for my first job.


----------



## synrgy (May 7, 2009)

Fool.com: Stock Investing Advice | Stock Research

My official title is 'Office Ninja' (Seriously! I can post a picture of my business card if you don't believe me!) but functionally, I'm kind of a not-quite-office-manager/super-glorified-gopher.


----------



## Nick (May 7, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Advertising agency, parent company is FTSE 100 listed so we're a big'un.




probably GSK as they practically own the UK


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Fool.com: Stock Investing Advice | Stock Research
> 
> My official title is 'Office Ninja' (Seriously! I can post a picture of my business card if you don't believe me!) but functionally, I'm kind of a not-quite-office-manager/super-glorified-gopher.



you clearly have the coolest title here... 

i have like 3 titles depending on who i'm talking to... it's very strange.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (May 7, 2009)

I work for a big big big big big company...called....ExxonMobil...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2009)

^ nice. you guys are the devil.


----------



## cddragon (May 7, 2009)

I'm still studying...
ADAMAKAGORE: ExxonMobil is the company that produces both Esso and Mobil engine oil?


----------



## Flux_Architect (May 7, 2009)

An architecture firm (big surprise, considering my screen name)

Merriman Associates in Downtown Dallas

merriman associates architects, inc. (maa)

We just laid off 14 people due to the economy.....but I'm still here


----------



## Æxitosus (May 7, 2009)

I work at my dad's construction company
DRILLING SERVICE COMPANY - Underground Construction Specialists 

but I only work during the summer; i go to school


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 7, 2009)

I work at one of the top rated liquor stores in the world

1500 kinds of beer.

its awesome.


----------



## Flux_Architect (May 7, 2009)

/\ For the record......I hate you.

No seriously.....I would try one kind a day!

M: 
T: 
W: 
T: 
F: 
S: 
S:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 7, 2009)

I work part time as a Pharmacy Technician at a local Rite Aid. And I got to school.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 7, 2009)

I fail at life.


----------



## liamh (May 7, 2009)

Funny this thread came up.
I got a new job recently, in an orchard!
How badass is that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> I fail at life.



I'm not laughing at your misfortune, but I knew it'd only be a matter of time before you posted in this thread 

listen to some S Club 7 man, that'll cheer you up


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not laughing at your misfortune, but I knew it'd only be a matter of time before you posted in this thread
> 
> listen to some S Club 7 man, that'll cheer you up



I used to work for Ede & Ravenscroft which are the UK's oldest tailor (not to mention the Royal tailor) and supplier of Mortar Boards/Gowns/Photographs at University Graduations but meh, the money was wank and I hated the work as there were no promotion prospects.

Its ok, you can laugh at me. I do regularly.


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> CGI - It's some French acronym. But as far as I know it translates to "IT Consultants".



Chambre genevoise immobilière 









sorry just a stupid joke that only I can understand


----------



## stuh84 (May 7, 2009)

I work in IT, I'm a Network Analyst. I dont like the shifts, and the managers are completely clueless, so I'm working on leaving. Put in for my CCNA exam on the 8th of June, and if that comes off, with the experience I have, I can hopefully go on to bigger, better, and more lucrative things.

If you thought my gear whoring was bad enough now


----------



## Ramsay777 (May 7, 2009)

I'm a 2nd, nearly 3rd year apprentice sparky at dounreay.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 7, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> I work in IT, I'm a Network Analyst. I dont like the shifts, and the managers are completely clueless, so I'm working on leaving. Put in for my CCNA exam on the 8th of June, and if that comes off, with the experience I have, I can hopefully go on to bigger, better, and more lucrative things.
> 
> If you thought my gear whoring was bad enough now



Bigger and Better is good man - best of wishes with that  

My current gear whoring is a Jazz III Pick and manuscript book


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 7, 2009)

When im not at uni...Tesco


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

every little helps...


----------



## Cadavuh (May 7, 2009)

Unemployment ftw


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2009)

I do this all day...






...and drink beer at lunch


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Chambre genevoise immobilière
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammit i really need to learn french.


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

You still wont understand my joke


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2009)

is that the language they speak in switzerland? or do they speak several like every other country except the US?


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

No, my joke is above all stupidity 


Switzerland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (May 7, 2009)

At my parents house, watching my baby sister. Work is dirty sometimes, but very relaxing at other times.


----------



## Auyard (May 7, 2009)

Grocery store called Food Lion. Thankfully just put in my two weeks. Starting in about three weeks I will get paid for picking up a dudes wife from the train station Friday morning and driving her back Sunday. $100 a week.


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

Just curious here, obvioussly I guess it depends in which state you live, but what is the average salary of a US citizen of our days?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 7, 2009)

I work at the airport in Zurich (Switzerland). It's called "Special Assistance" 
I basically make sure that people get on their flight in time... I push wheelchairs around, I take care of little children who travel alone, I help unexperienced passengers and VIPs... And when there's nothing to do I walk around in my suit and pretend to be important at the airport 
Or we do races with our cushmans (cushmen? electric cars in the airport) 
Anyways, I get much money and amenities!


----------



## Cadavuh (May 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Just curious here, obvioussly I guess it depends in which state you live, but what is the average salary of a US citizen of our days?




Household income in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It sucks


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

don't Swiss use words from both the French and German languages?

I heard two fat Swiss guys have an argument once, it was literally the funniest thing I've ever heard because they were talking so fast!


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Household income in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It sucks



check this


Country Median household income national currency units Year PPP rate (OECD) Median household income (PPP)
Switzerland[4] 95,184 CHF 2005 1.74 $55,000
California, US[5] US State $54,000
United States 48,000 USD 2006 1.00 $48,000
Canada [6] 53,634 CAD 2005 1.21 $44,000
New Zealand [7] 62,556 NZD 2007 1.54 $41,000
United Kingdom [8] 24,700 GBP 2004 0.632 $39,000
Australia[9] 53,404 AUD 2006 1.41 $38,000
Israel[10] 107,820 ILS 2006 2.90 $37,000
Ireland 35,410 EUR 2005 1.02 $35,000
Scotland,
United Kingdom[11] 21,892 GBP 2005 0.649 $34,000
West Virginia, US[12] US state $33,000
Hong Kong[13] 186,000 HKD 2005 5.96 $31,000
Singapore[14] 45,960 SGD 2005 1.55 $30,000


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> don't Swiss use words from both the French and German languages?
> 
> I heard two fat Swiss guys have an argument once, it was literally the funniest thing I've ever heard because they were talking so fast!



dude you surely know that most words in english, french and german come from the same rooth which is????

 LATIN


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> dude you surely know that most words in english, french and german come from the same rooth which is????
> 
> LATIN



German and English don't share iirc the same roots with french as they are germanic languages. And those (together with some other languages like Dutch, Danish, Swedish etc.) have their origin in a proto-germanic language which existet about 500BC.
Correct me if I'm wrong 
And there's 3 languages in switzerland (there's another one, Romansh. But it's not very common): German (they speak german in Zurich where I work for example. it sounds quite different though than standard german), French (in the west I think, ask hufschmidt) and Italian in the South



Randy said:


> I do this all day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Randy...your job rules 
How much money do you get?


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

Languages such as Italian, French, Catalan, Romanian, Spanish, and Portuguese are descended from Latin

Latin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All languages are influenced by other languages to some degree. English has always been a big borrower from many sources. English vocabulary reflects numerous new word constructions and loan words from Greek, Latin (Latein), French, German and Native American languages, just to name a few.

German word Grammatik and English grammar come from the Latin term grammaticus

Although German has also been influenced by Greek, French, English and other languages, *Latin-derived words make up a large percentage of German vocabulary*. Gutenberg printed his famous 42-line Bible around 1456 &#8211; in Latin. The first Bible in German appeared in 1466, but even as late as 1680, half of all printed Bibles in Germany were still in Latin. (In 1520 it had been 90 percent!)


60% of English is Norman French. French was the language 
of the English court for over 200 years. The kinds were of
England AND France for quite some time.


It also contains Anglo-Saxon (shared with German) and
other things from Vikings and celts and Picts and India. But yes, 
Britain was invaded by the Romans and there are many, many 
words from Latin, as the majority (majorité) of the English 
language(langue) is Norman French. Difficult (difficile) to
mention (mentionner) nouns (noms) without some
affiliation (affiliation).


----------



## CapenCyber (May 7, 2009)

I'm halfway to becoming a doctor, and I work as a nursing auxiliary in the holidays in A&E (Emergency) which isn't half as exciting as it sounds.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Randy...your job rules
> How much money to you get?



Meh. Could be better, TBH. 

Truth be told, I'm semi-self employed in a small business doing marketing and multimedia stuff (websites, videos, print ads, etc). As such, I make enough for my basic bills and then commission/bonus per project completed.



CapenCyber said:


> I'm halfway to becoming a doctor, and I work as a nursing auxiliary in the holidays in A&E (Emergency) which isn't half as exciting as it sounds.



My brother-in-law's doing the same. He's been having a fuck of time getting into a good medical school for his last couple years, so it looks like he's going to be taking a job doing warhousing or order filling to pay the bills while he waits for his break.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (May 7, 2009)

cddragon said:


> I'm still studying...
> ADAMAKAGORE: ExxonMobil is the company that produces both Esso and Mobil engine oil?


 
yep those guys...


----------



## stuh84 (May 7, 2009)

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> yep those guys...



Where I work for processes a lot of your companies transactions. And also, your company are a bunch of whiney fuckers, but wont do anything if we ever ask for them to check something.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> every little helps...



Too fucking right


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 7, 2009)

Ok, feel free to let loose on me all you like.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 7, 2009)

I work for SC Johnson.

I make Ziploc sandwich bags you use to carry your sandwichs to work in for lunch!


And I get paid pretty well for it. It's a great company to work for! They treat us very well.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 7, 2009)

Work? What is this word.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (May 8, 2009)

Not my fault..I´m just a mere robot.




stuh84 said:


> Where I work for processes a lot of your companies transactions. And also, your company are a bunch of whiney fuckers, but wont do anything if we ever ask for them to check something.


----------



## Xanithon (May 8, 2009)

KFC.
first job yaay!


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 8, 2009)

My job title is "assistant project manager" but my function is junior cost estimator for a big general contractor. 

I put budgets together to build buildins.


----------



## hufschmid (May 8, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ok, feel free to let loose on me all you like.




UPS


----------



## ZachTheRipper (May 10, 2009)

I should very soon be working at Taco Bell. Not because I need the cash, but because taco lovers of the world need me.


----------



## Misanthropy (May 10, 2009)

Marks and spencers: Simply Food


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 10, 2009)

I work at a machine shop, turning sheet metal into useful stuff. I've had a hand in building all sorts of things, from the lifts they use at airports, smoke machines, juke boxes, skate sharpeners and slightly more interesting things, such as the jumbo screen at the Nashville Predators' arena and some screens for the Jacksonville Jaguars' stadium. I fucking hate my job. Pending acceptance, I'm finally heading to university in the fall.


----------



## jaredowty (May 10, 2009)

I work at McDonald's. I'm Hatin' It&#8482;.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> I'm a 2nd, nearly 3rd year apprentice sparky at dounreay.


 
man that is awesome. i've always wanted to go there an dvisit, but my company would not see the logic, so now i work for the UN..i might get to visit "you" one day!!!


----------



## Imdeathcore (Jul 21, 2009)

wow amazing jobs guys.! ahaha i don't work now, i just studing music, and rest all the day(lol)


----------



## Senensis (Jul 21, 2009)

I am currently working as a researcher in biochemistry, in one of the French National Research Center in Paris (Université Paris Descartes).






Long story short : I like my job and I still have plenty of spare time. Could be paid a bit more but as long as I'm not sporting a family, I like it the way it is.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 21, 2009)

I work for the University of Southern Mississippi. 
I work in the 'Student Services' office for the 'Arts & Letters' division of the school. 
I basically sit in a cubicle doing paperwork, answering phone calls, 
and talking to students... 
and posting on here all fuckin day 
I'm also a student here at USM, trying to get my Master's degree. 
So this place takes up all my time.. 
and it is slowly eating away at my soul


----------



## aphelion (Jul 21, 2009)

I work in a mental hospital as an intern clinical psychologist...just need to finish my thesis and do a year community service before i can go into private practise...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 21, 2009)

I sit in an office and do math in Excel all day. I'm a financial analyst for a tiny consulting company that specializes in private equity valuation. Yes, it is exactly as exciting as it sounds.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 21, 2009)

I teach karate at my dojo and guitar at a place called Musician Supply.


----------



## renzoip (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm self employed. I do used car sales. It's good and bad. At times when I don't make sales it's like working with no pay. However, when I do it like working for double/triple/etc pay. I also don't have a set schedule so I get to decide my hours!  I will also be starting school next month to finish my bachelors in Political Science!


----------



## BurialWithin (Jul 21, 2009)

i work at a bank.....boring. But i'll be starting school in september for healthcare administration.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a digital artist at Raven Software. I've mainly worked on the new Wolfenstein game, alittle bit on Wolverine-Xmen Origins and currently working on Singularity. 

I do alot of the character and creature textures you see on the ingame 3d models, sometimes misc props and a when I get the chance some painted concepts. 

Before working here I was at Bioware Corp in Edmonton Alberta and worked on Jade Empire, Star Wars Kotor, and most the Neverwinter Nights games.


----------



## Korngod (Jul 21, 2009)

not the best payin job in the world but probably one of the best places to work for and get their discount!

im so glad curcuit shitty never hired me!


----------



## sami (Jul 21, 2009)

I help people deal with this all day:


----------



## matty2fatty (Jul 21, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> I work for the University of Southern Mississippi.
> I work in the 'Student Services' office for the 'Arts & Letters' division of the school.
> I basically sit in a cubicle doing paperwork, answering phone calls,
> and talking to students...
> ...


 

I hear that. I'm spending the summer working as a consultant at the same university that I'm doing my Masters at. So, when work finishes, I get to start school again....in the same office.....with my current boss as my thesis supervisor. 

However, I get to basically pick my own hours and more or less direct my work myself so its a pretty sweet job. I'm just sick of being at the school all the time.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a network architect for the Canadian Medical Association. I build datacenters and cross country networks. We're the biggest group in Canada to be implementing electronic medical records for all of the provinces. 

I build guitars in my spare time.

(I have a law degree.)


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 21, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I work for SC Johnson.
> 
> I make Ziploc sandwich bags you use to carry your sandwichs to work in for lunch!
> 
> ...



That's cool, Matt! 



I'm currently unemployed again, but I used to work for a nutraceutical company called EcoNugenics as the temporary Shipping Clerk. EcoNugenics - Modern Science Ancient Wisdom I made $15 an hour, and they didn't deduct taxes from my paycheck either, I was listed as an "Independent Contractor" my older sister who is one of the heads of Marketing hooked me up with it. I'm going to see if I can get another job there, they'll be hiring for another sales and marketing phone rep soon. If not there then I'm going to my local music store to see if they'll hire me, I'll just throw my cousin's name around a few times.


----------



## November5th (Jul 21, 2009)

I work at Cosmo Music ,in Richmond Hill Ontario.It's just north of Toronto,and it might be one of the largest music stores in the world.We carry Suhr guitars and ENGL amps just to name a few.And Guthrie Govan is doing a performance clinic on Wednesday July 29.Peace.


Dean


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2009)

that'd be a decent job, one would hope!

mon-fri i work for the city of pembroke under parks and recreation, maintaining the waterfront there. On weekends I work at subway in my town, usually getting 14-16 hours on the weekend.

And i lost my latest paycheque from subway.. shoulda direct deposited a month ago


----------



## Nickthebogan (Jul 21, 2009)

I work here 

Drifting by Driftworks

we sell bits for cars that makes them do this


----------



## Bungle (Jul 21, 2009)

I work inside the internet.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 21, 2009)

i work at patheon pharmaceuticals. i make drugs


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 22, 2009)

lifeguard

o look, they got a picture of me at work...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 22, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> I'm a digital artist at Raven Software. I've mainly worked on the new Wolfenstein game, alittle bit on Wolverine-Xmen Origins and currently working on Singularity.
> 
> I do alot of the character and creature textures you see on the ingame 3d models, sometimes misc props and a when I get the chance some painted concepts.
> 
> Before working here I was at Bioware Corp in Edmonton Alberta and worked on Jade Empire, Star Wars Kotor, and most the Neverwinter Nights games.




Major respect man, the Wolverine game was awesome, Jade Empire was my favourite game on the original Xbox and I'm majorly looking forward to the new Wolfenstein game, you have such a cool job!

I'm full time in uni, got one year before I graduate with honors from my Biology / Forensics degree, and until such a time as I no longer have to attend bland lectures and boring lab sessions I will continue to work for the Co-op.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 22, 2009)

for the summer i work with mentally challenged people. not sure what it's called in english, but it's basically a place where each "user" (patient, kinda) has their own small apartment, and there's an area with a kitchen, dining table, and a tv set with couch and seats and stuff. there are three of these sections, with three "patients" in each section, and each section has different types of "patients", so it's all suited to their needs.

so basically i sit around and drink coffee while watching tv and reading newspapers, then i sometimes make dinner and breakfast and stuff, depending on which section i'm on that day. and again, depending on the section, i might take one of the users for a walk, help them shave, go get cigarettes for them (they all smoke like crazy!), make coffee for them... last weekend me and a colleague took two of the users on a long trip to the mountains, where we had rented a cabin, and we made some good food, hung out, barbecued, went for walks, etc. really nice experience, and the two users really had a good time! 

so yeah, it's very interesting 

edit: oh, and it pays insanely well. i've been working like crazy lately, so i'm going to get a fat paycheck


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

@MF_Kitten : kudos to you for working hard and getting a fat paycheck..so the real question : money and GAS??!!!!!


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 22, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> for the summer i work with mentally challenged people. not sure what it's called in english, but it's basically a place where each "user" (patient, kinda) has their own small apartment, and there's an area with a kitchen, dining table, and a tv set with couch and seats and stuff. there are three of these sections, with three "patients" in each section, and each section has different types of "patients", so it's all suited to their needs.
> 
> so basically i sit around and drink coffee while watching tv and reading newspapers, then i sometimes make dinner and breakfast and stuff, depending on which section i'm on that day. and again, depending on the section, i might take one of the users for a walk, help them shave, go get cigarettes for them (they all smoke like crazy!), make coffee for them... last weekend me and a colleague took two of the users on a long trip to the mountains, where we had rented a cabin, and we made some good food, hung out, barbecued, went for walks, etc. really nice experience, and the two users really had a good time!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a convalescent home to me, my mother is currently working in one to get hours and become a scrub. unfortunately for her, the pay is terrible.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 22, 2009)

Just finished uni during our worst ever year for unemployment. Ironically I quit my dayjob at a supermarket yesterday as the only shifts they would give me were 2300-0800 full time. Fuck that!! Im now teaching guitar and playing in a gigging covers/function band whilst looking for a real job and working on my main band.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Just finished uni during our worst ever year for unemployment. Ironically I quit my dayjob at a supermarket yesterday as the only shifts they would give me were 2300-0800 full time. Fuck that!! Im now teaching guitar and playing in a gigging covers/function band whilst looking for a real job and working on my main band.


 
the good ole' overnight shelves stacking job...let me guess? TESCO, ASDA, WILKINSON? since you are in effex, init?!!!!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 22, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Just finished uni during our worst ever year for unemployment. Ironically I quit my dayjob at a supermarket yesterday as the only shifts they would give me were 2300-0800 full time. Fuck that!! Im now teaching guitar and playing in a gigging covers/function band whilst looking for a real job and working on my main band.


Back when I was at college, I had a friend who worked in ASDA and Somerfield. He was a night worker as ASDA, so he did 22:00- 6:00, went to college, then went straight to Somerfield to do 16:00- 20:00. 

God knows how he survived.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> *Back when I was at college, I had a friend who worked in ASDA and Somerfield. He was a night worker as ASDA, so he did 22:00- 6:00, went to college, then went straight to Somerfield to do 16:00- 20:00. *
> 
> God knows how he survived.


 
 W00TT??!!!!

i was working in a nightclub : 7pm to 3am (yes in Newcastle / Geordie land) and then sleep..until maybe 11am (early)..


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 22, 2009)

I am a private tutor and a researcher in a NASA funded Robotics Lab.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 22, 2009)

So far Ive clocked up 3 months Co-op, 2 years Somerfield, 2 years Tesco. Fuck em all


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 22, 2009)

Besides the odd job, I don't "work" per se. I am a student in High School, and hope to leave next year to study for an English degree at university. After that, I'm looking to find a job writing debates and articles for a newspaper, with my own work on the side.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 22, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> So far Ive clocked up 3 months Co-op, 2 years Somerfield, 2 years Tesco. Fuck em all


They've got to be better than Primark. Seriously, it's fucking terrible there.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 22, 2009)

I work for myself.

I get to boss myself around...

like..

"hey peter...you should...play some guitar" --- "okay...sure"

"hey peter...you should...play some COD4" --- "okay...sure"

"hey peter...you should..."

"hey peter...you..."

Not having a job turns you into one of those people who laugh at their own jokes.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> I am a private tutor and a researcher in a NASA funded Robotics Lab.


 
mega respect here.


----------



## Scali (Jul 22, 2009)

I work as a software engineer in one of the largest worldwide offshore survey/geotechnics/etc company.
We develop our own software for various tasks like general navigation, finding oil/gas, constructing subsea oilfield installations and things, all sorts of offshore construction (oil rigs etc), and that sort of thing.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 22, 2009)

Patheon Inc. > Home


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 22, 2009)

@ Pete.

You guys have some amazingly awesome jobs...I teach guitar 5 business days a week, with around 50 students, give or take a few. I usually start some time after lunch like 1 or 2pm, and go through til around 8 or 9pm. It requires sitting still for a long time, and not moving can get tiresome, ironically. Though it's more demanding on concentration, the start of every lesson (30 mins) I have to kind of hit the 'reset' button in my head, by the end of a night talking flat out, concentrating and explaining things to students, I can be pretty burnt out mentally. It's not what I want to do forever, but it's awesome compared to other jobs I've had in the past and it's better than anything else available where I live. It's also made me a much better guitarist, and having a much larger comfort zone, musically speaking.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 22, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> W00TT??!!!!
> 
> i was working in a nightclub : 7pm to 3am (yes in Newcastle / Geordie land) and then sleep..until maybe 11am (early)..



Which club was this?

Splitered Dave: My corporation absorbs your corporation.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 22, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> mega respect here.


Sorry typo on my part - not NASA, NSA. But that's is all I can really say about it. The private tutor bit is decent as I teach Math & Science for high school up to College level


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

still, nice to hear from a fellow math / physicist!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 22, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Sorry typo on my part - not NASA, NSA. But that's is all I can really say about it. The private tutor bit is decent as I teach Math & Science for high school up to College level



There's No Such Agency!  That's an awesome job, man!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2009)

In my attic \m/


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a zookeeper in the Tropical Rainforest building at the Tulsa Zoo.


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 22, 2009)

I break headstocks for a living.
Yes..I work for FEDEX

*ducks as bottles are thrown at me*


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 22, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> There's No Such Agency!


----------



## Bungle (Jul 23, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> I break headstocks for a living.
> Yes..I work for FEDEX
> 
> *ducks as bottles are thrown at me*


You prick!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> @MF_Kitten : kudos to you for working hard and getting a fat paycheck..so the real question : money and GAS??!!!!!



well, i´ve got an intrepid on the way, and i´m getting a custom bass made, and i´m getting a sustainer or two and some pickups. so yeah, it´s pretty much awesome as fuck! 

also, i´m always selling old stuff i don´t use, which comes in handy. next up is my bass amp, which will fetch me enough to buy a new guitar. maybe that´s what i´ll use to fund the roter build i have coming up. oh yeah, did i forget to mention that? 

naw, it´s not that glamorous, but i get money, and i get to buy stuff i want with it. most of it will go towards my wedding next year though. also, the money for the sustainers and pickups didn´t come from work, and so doesn´t count 

edit: my last job a few months ago was as a telemarketer. that stuff sucks ass, and it´s just as terrible for the people making the calls as it is for the people getting them. it´s the most soul-crushing job i´ve ever had


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 24, 2009)

I milk rats. It's thankless work, but I can afford buy a new box every month to sleep in.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> well, i´ve got an intrepid on the way, and i´m getting a custom bass made, and i´m getting a sustainer or two and some pickups. so yeah, it´s pretty much awesome as fuck!
> 
> also, i´m always selling old stuff i don´t use, which comes in handy. next up is my bass amp, which will fetch me enough to buy a new guitar. maybe that´s what i´ll use to fund the roter build i have coming up. oh yeah, did i forget to mention that?
> 
> ...


 
nearly everybody i know who has doen this job feels the same as you do my friend..and that includes my poor ole' mum!!! 


errr.....there is a word i didn't really understand in your reply : *wedding *

Care to explain?!!!!  glad to hear you can get your kicks and gear and she is cool with that, good reason to marry her in my book!!!


----------



## JBroll (Jul 24, 2009)

I work and study at the University of Texas at San Antonio as a TA in the mathematics department. I'll be moving somewhere with a Ph.D. program eventually, but for right now I just get to terrify undergraduates and study whatever amuses me.

Jeff


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I work and study at the University of Texas at San Antonio as a TA in the mathematics department. I'll be moving somewhere with a Ph.D. program eventually, but for right now I just get to terrify undergraduates and study whatever amuses me.
> 
> Jeff


 
You ROCK man..out of interests what do / did you Ph.d thesis on?

Edit : Yes !! Geek time!!!


----------



## JBroll (Jul 24, 2009)

I still haven't even gotten into a Ph.D. program (halfway through the Master's right now); I plan to do something algebraic. Algebraic geometry looks very interesting (especially over noncommutative rings, where I might have a shot at doing something really bizarre and unconventional since the field is tiny compared to commutative algebraic geometry), and that's what I'm preparing for right now.

Jeff


----------



## Martin_777 (Jul 24, 2009)

I work for Bosch in the Automotive Section as a production engineer.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I still haven't even gotten into a Ph.D. program (halfway through the Master's right now); I plan to do something algebraic. Algebraic geometry looks very interesting (especially over noncommutative rings, where I might have a shot at doing something really bizarre and unconventional since the field is tiny compared to commutative algebraic geometry), and that's what I'm preparing for right now.
> 
> Jeff


 
sounds like you have something decent to get your teeth in!!! i guess music must be relatively speaking simple (from a mathematical aspect) in comparison!!!


----------



## JBroll (Jul 24, 2009)

There's still plenty to find in music, and plenty that can be explained through basic math... for example, the minimum number such that every scale of that many notes has at least one tritone.

Jeff


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 24, 2009)

English Teacher in Seoul, South Korea.
Great job, my kids are amazing, makes it totally worth it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

JBroll said:


> There's still plenty to find in music, and plenty that can be explained through basic math... for example, the minimum number such that every scale of that many notes has at least one tritone.
> 
> Jeff


 
yes, i once read somewhere about some kind of "progressive" french compositor who did everything by maths and had develop a "ring" theory about his method, i need to find this again as it was quite fascinating!!!


----------



## JBroll (Jul 24, 2009)

Send it over when you find it, I'm interested.

Jeff


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 24, 2009)

still searching, but i remember reading this one

Transformational theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

